# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > छोटा पर्दा >  डेली सोप के अभिन्न अंग ................

## Salonee

*इस सूत्र मे 

हम डेली सोप की उन विशेषताओं पर चर्चा करेंगे 

जिनके बिना डेली सोप असंभव हें 



*

----------


## Salonee

*सबसे पहला और most important परिवार का संयुक्त हो कर रहना बेहद ज़रूरी हे*

----------


## Salonee

*परिवार मे कम से कम 15-20 सदस्यों  का होना ज़रूरी हे*

----------


## ingole

*जल्दी जल्दी बताइये सलोनी जी ........फिर मैं भी एक डेली सोप बनाऊंगा.....*

----------


## Salonee

*साथ  ही कम से कम एक मासी या बूआ या शादीशुदा बेटी का घर मे होना ज़रूरी होता हे*

----------


## Salonee

> *जल्दी जल्दी बताइये सलोनी जी ........फिर मैं भी एक डेली सोप बनाऊंगा.....*


शुक्रिया इंगोले जी ..........बस थोड़ा धैर्य रखिए ..............फिर आप भी एक हिट डेली सोप बना सकेंगे :D

----------


## Salonee

*घर इतने बड़े होते हें की सिर्फ हर सदस्य का ही एक सेपरेट कमरा नहीं होता बल्कि घर मे आने वाले हर मेहमान को भी अलग से एक कमरा दिया जाता हे (स्वाभाविक तौर पर वेल फार्निशड कमरा ही दिया जायेगा  )*

----------


## Salonee

*घर के पुरुष सदस्य सिर्फ  डाइनिंग टेबल पर खाना परोसे जाने के लिए होते हें*

----------


## Salonee

*घर मे हर त्योहार का पारंपरिक तौर पे मनाया जाना ज़रूरी होता हे, अगर किसी त्योहार को सेलिब्रेट करने की विधि ना पता हो तो उस त्योहार पर कोई भी डेली सोप देख लें*

----------


## Salonee

*घर परिवार अपने शहर मे इतना फेमस होता हे की ज़रा ज़रा सी बात पे प्रेस और मीडिया घर मे घुस जाता हे*

----------


## robin hood

> ये नाटक भी एक मजाक है जी !!! लेकिन ये दूसरों की ऐसी तैसी कर जाते है !!!


हा हा हा सही कहा ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## robin hood

> ye point to pahale hi note kiyaa jaa chukaa he mitra


ये मित्र शब्द पर अधिक दबाव क्यों :)

----------


## Salonee

> ये नाटक भी एक मजाक है जी !!! लेकिन ये दूसरों की ऐसी तैसी कर जाते है !!!


sorry ...................

----------


## Salonee

> ये मित्र शब्द पर अधिक दबाव क्यों :)


evai :o.................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> sorry ...................


अब ये सॉरी क्यों जी ????

----------


## Salonee

> अब ये सॉरी क्यों जी ????


shayad mere mazaak se aap hurt hue isliye

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> shayad mere mazaak se aap hurt hue isliye


अरे हम काहे हर्ट होंगे जी !!! हम भी एक नाटक देखते है जी !!! :p

----------


## robin hood

> अरे हम काहे हर्ट होंगे जी !!! हम भी एक नाटक देखते है जी !!! :p


कोनसा,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## robin hood

> evai :o.................


कोई नही जी...............

----------


## logical indian

हा हा हा हा
जोरदार सूत्र है
जाबड़
रेपुतेशन एडेड

----------


## Teach Guru

> इतना ही नहीं ... जब कोई भी विलेन नहीं बचेगा तो कोई सास बहू भाभी कोई पड़ोसन नोकरानी की मालकिन कोई भी विलेन बन जाएगा ..............


मैंने पढ़ लिया सारा सूत्र ऐसा भी कंही लिखा हुआ था, आपने भी पांच छः फन्नी फेकट बताये है ....

----------


## logical indian

में तो ये देखता ही नही जनाब <<< में कितना लक्क्की हु <<< हो हो हो <<<<

----------


## logical indian

> चलती हूँ , बाय .........................................


लब ऊ जनाब <<<<< बाए बाए << टैक यौर केअर <<<
फिर मिलेंगे चलतै चलतै <<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Teach Guru

> में तो ये देखता ही नही जनाब <<< में कितना लक्क्की हु <<< हो हो हो <<<<


हाँ आप वाकई लक्की हो फिर तो...

----------


## chulbuli

आज कल टीवी पर सास बहु से फोकस हट रहो है


आज की नई वैम्प हैं ननद, चाची, नानी, दादी, पूर्व पत्नी, और ससुर

----------

